# sick feral cats and chicken noodle soup !



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

The thread on the general homesteading forum urges me to put this on. Had a bunch of cats dissappear July 4 - these all lived here - some very young. Mickeymicmic was gone almost two weeks. When he came back, he could not eat or drink or swallow. I heated up chicken noodle soup stock straight out of the can and piped it down his throat with a human baby med. dropper, about every two hours and in day and 1/2 he was putting the chow down, gained his weight and his stomache felt normal. Really worked. Then I had a virus caught by a rather small, maybe 6 month old kitten that was partially friendly - still is - and I put good warm soup stock outside every evening for all the cats and the sick one was better in 1 1/2 days !!!!!!! I am a believer in chicken noodle soup. And yeah - campbells is the best but other store brands are good too. I am allergic to wheat so I don't buy this soup but I think I will include it in my preps now. s


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Good to hear. Probably was the salt in the soup that made them eat it all...but, good for them and for you. Now if you can send me your address I will send you a "few" cats that found me to live with....??!!! If told you how many cats I have well...


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

My neighbor had a Sheltie that had cancer. The only thing he could get her to eat was chicken noodle soup and cheerios in milk. She lived a whole 'nother year happily eating only that...it kept her going!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Try homemade if you can. The fresh bone stock with all the marrow, minerals, and vitamins from a few green veggies seeped into it over hours of cooking at low temps has 500 times more benefit than dead canned stock thats been processed and sterilized.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

When one of my Silkys had extensive surgery and needed to heal and recover, I fed her my own home made bone soup stock over her dry dog food. She healed very quickly, that stuff is loaded with minerals from simmering the bones in water with a little vinegar in it for hours and hours. Mine was canned with a pressure canner, so might not be as vital as fresh, but it sure seemed to do a great job for my little dog! 

Reminds me its time to make more...


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Granny, what does the vinegar do?


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

I am not Granny but i know this one
vinegar helps the bone to soften so you get better release of all the bone's goodness in to the broth


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks, I never heard that. Makes sense. Will try it.


----------

